# 12 yo golden sudden limp



## RussellKauai (Jun 8, 2019)

My golden Russell started limping on his left front leg maybe a week ago, and I thought he twisted his ankle (which happened in the past), but instead of getting better, he started not wanting to put his weight on his back left leg. 
I made an appointment to see a vet, but tonight he is just laying down, not following me around like he always does,,. I can move his legs without causing discomfort or pain when he is laying down. 
He is acting like he is just so exhausted that he can’t and doesn’t want to get up, which is so not like my Russell. 
I have read some posts about bone cancer here. I hope that is not the case, as he is my soul.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I'm sorry to hear about Russell. 

Try not to worry about what it might/could be until you've seen the Vet. 

Hope Russell will be doing better soon and you'll keep us updated.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Do you have A 24/7 veterinary hospital in your area? Might consider a visit if you do. Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------

